# a seriously kick ass band.



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

easily the coolest band i've heard in a long time. shame they broke up recently. i would have LOVED to see them live. it must be a helluva good show. if they coulda kept it up, this woulda been one of my new favorite bands. serious ass-kickery, liberally applied. lola this is so right up your alley











*I'm Gonna sell my soul to rock-n-roll,*
*I hope he hears my call *
*Taking a trip where no one dares to go,*
*gonna taste the unknown *


*Saints and sinners take your pick, *
*cuz i'm a dirty, dirty dirty, dirty Badass chick! *
* I'm going Down, down, down, down, down below, *
*are you coming With me, are you ready to go,*
* going down, down, down, down all The way, in a hellevator i refuse to pray!*


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

That is pretty rocking.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lambo guy looks an awful lot like @cboutilier , no?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Ewwwww... girls!

GF^%@


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2017)

Now that was cool!
Tnx for posting.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

It's basically Lee Aaron updated with some Nickleback influence (and modern overproduction values). So yeah, Gunch loves it. ;P

I just can't get into banal music anymore no matter how good the guitar tone or how much T&A they flaunt.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, ok, we all have different tastes, but i don't hear nickleback in there, i may be missing something. 
i hear ac/dc, slash, four horsemen, maybe a little...kix. 
yeah, they are easy on the eyes, and they play it up. i don't have an argument with that. if you want to be big in this biz, you use whatever you got. i would, in their shoes. in fact, when i was in a working band, i did wear spandex pants, and had long hair, cause the ladies of the day liked it. i wanted to wear tall boots, breeches, jerkin and a cloak. it was unanimously vetoed by the others though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> cause the ladies of the day liked it


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Kick ass rock and roll band....me like!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Some great hard rock right there. 80's mixed with monster truck but maybe more 80's. I've got to be in the mood. Some days I'd crank that, other days it would irritate me.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

These ladies I could go out and watch and enjoy, some good rock and roll. I listened to Taylor Swift's new release yesterday, she may make more money than these ladies still her new record is shit. I'll stick with female entertainers who at least make and effort at producing good music.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> ...


to my shame, i confess my guilt. i wore as close a copy of this outfit as you could possibly get. except my vee was white, and not a gibby. it was the shittiest guitar on planet earth. but yeah, i was the kk in a tribute band. i bravely rocked it while being so white i actually glow in the dark. hahahaha


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I liked these songs the first time the Donnas did them 15 years ago but sadly I moved on. Meh, not my thing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sneaky said:


> Ewwwww... girls!
> 
> GF^%@


You better be or I will kick your sorry ass all the way to China and then some!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> to my shame, i confess my guilt. i wore as close a copy of this outfit as you could possibly get. except my vee was white, and not a gibby. it was the shittiest guitar on planet earth. but yeah, i was the kk in a tribute band. i bravely rocked it while being so white i actually glow in the dark. hahahaha


 I can see you as a KK clone! You must of looked great!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


I still love pretty men. I love long hair! One of
the guitar players in the band has beautiful jet black waist length hair! I don't want him to think this old babe is flirting with him but I can't help but compliment him every time I see him. 

I want to travel back to the 80's and stay there permanently. I used to wear my hair like Joey Tempest bottom left! People just thought I was crazy and wild. Little did they know that I really was! 

I have a picture of me when I used to fly by night as a bartender with big hair! I think I was 22 or 3 at the time. I think it may warrant some unwanted comments if I post it as it was very skimpy but in good taste! It was a short tux, bow tie, shirt, thong and stockings and spike heels. It looks a tad tarty but I made some serious $. 

Should I post it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Lola said:


> Should I post it?


By all means, yes, if you wish.
It may get a few of us to post our 80's pics. lol.
Sure, you may get the 'whoa! hot mamma!' comments.
There may even be some 'I remember buying a drink off of you at **** bar'.
It'll most definitely build up your 'likes' account.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Lola said:


> Should I post it?


I'll start to get you going.

My nieces having fun with my hair.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I'll start to get you going.
> 
> My nieces having fun with my hair.
> 
> ...


Wow Larry ! Just gorgeous! Hootchie dada!

Now that's my kind of hair! H O T!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Aw shucks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> I still love pretty men. I love long hair! One of
> the guitar players in the band has beautiful jet black waist length hair! I don't want him to think this old babe is flirting with him but I can't help but compliment him every time I see him.
> 
> I want to travel back to the 80's and stay there permanently. I used to wear my hair like Joey Tempest bottom left! People just thought I was crazy and wild. Little did they know that I really was!
> ...


I love bartenders...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I remember reading a record review of one of Heart's albums in Rolling Stone mag way back in the day and the comment that stuck with me was "Cock rock without the cock".
That's what I thought of when I listened to Thunder Mother.

Talent isn't the issue with these ladies but holy derivative rehashed sub-par metal Batman.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

LanceT said:


> I remember reading a record review of one of Heart's albums in Rolling Stone mag way back in the day and the comment that stuck with me was "Cock rock without the cock".
> That's what I thought of when I listened to Thunder Mother.
> 
> Talent isn't the issue with these ladies but holy derivative rehashed sub-par metal Batman.



you're just jealous


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

LanceT said:


> holy derivative rehashed sub-par metal Batman.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]














[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

And of course I still look a little like this but hell, we all get older and hopefully wiser! 

I can remember the shitloads of $ I used to make for a Friday, Saturday and Sunday! 

I got pretty much anything I wanted! I used to get gifts of beautiful jewelry from one customer! The after work parties were incredible! The people I got to mingle with, the places I got to go to! It was a lot of fun! It did takes it's toll on me though. After 4 years of this I had to quit. The $ was the only thing I actually missed! 

Btw this was a bar right at Yonge and Eglinton called Cheaters! It was a strip club. It was very nice and wasn't cheezy or sleezy. My boss treated "his" girls like gold.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

No, let's not go back to the 80's (well, except for your pic, Lola). I'm too old to drink my way through it a second time. I still get mullet flashbacks and wake up in a cold sweat!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> I still get mullet flashbacks and wake up in a cold sweat!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


That dude is hot. Smoldering even.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> It's basically Lee Aaron updated with some Nickleback influence (and modern overproduction values). So yeah, Gunch loves it. ;P
> 
> I just can't get into banal music anymore no matter how good the guitar tone or how much T&A they flaunt.


Sorry hipster  I like the rock and they bring it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> well, ok, we all have different tastes, but i don't hear nickleback in there, i may be missing something.
> i hear ac/dc, slash, four horsemen, maybe a little...kix.
> yeah, they are easy on the eyes, and they play it up. i don't have an argument with that. if you want to be big in this biz, you use whatever you got. i would, in their shoes. in fact, when i was in a working band, i did wear spandex pants, and had long hair, cause the ladies of the day liked it. i wanted to wear tall boots, breeches, jerkin and a cloak. it was unanimously vetoed by the others though.


Yeah my thought was AC/DC for sure.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


That guy's a pussy ----- said this guy:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

> I just can't get into banal music anymore no matter how good the guitar tone or how much T&A they flaunt.





Guncho said:


> Sorry hipster  I like the rock and they bring it.


Perhaps he should post what he listens to and we can be the judge of whether he is or isn't into banal music anymore. It really is in the ear of the beholder .......


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Is it just me or does this happen with every female fronted band? They get a little success and the female singer goes solo.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Guncho said:


> Is it just me or does this happen with every female fronted band? They get a little success and the female singer goes solo.


Funny but seems accurate. Too much bickering perhaps.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Or some manager telling the female singer how great she is and how she doesn't need the band and they are holding her back.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Perhaps he should post what he listens to and we can be the judge of whether he is or isn't into banal music anymore. It really is in the ear of the beholder .......


People like what they like, 'tis true but having an opinion on a dislike is okay as well without having a flame off.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LanceT said:


> People like what they like, 'tis true but having an opinion on a dislike is okay as well without having a flame off.


I agree. Using the term 'banal' to describe someone else's preferred music is just lighting a match in a room full of gasoline.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We are just on the way the the cottage and I am listening to "my" music on my headphones. Assorted kick ass variety of tunes I love!

My husband is asking me why I love this effin shit so much. (Meanwhile back in the day we both loved the same music)My defensive mechanisms just roared to life. He loves EDM! I like some and yes we are having more then a flame war about it. What a way to ignite a fight! I just told him to grow up and everyone has different tastes. So what! Bite me! I take no prisoners.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Is it just me or does this happen with every female fronted band? They get a little success and the female singer goes solo.


afaict from their facebook war, it seems more like the guitar player has ritchie blackmore syndrome. their website says "4 members decided to quit the band"
the guitar player plans to carry on with another line up, but i don't see it happening. she might put together a cool band, but it won't be thundermother, no matter what fillipa calls it. 
truth is, women dont like other women enough to deal with the rigors of touring. that's why female bands never last long.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> women dont like other women enough to deal with the rigors of touring. that's why female bands never last long.


It's not a question of like or dislike but the drama that they cause! The female singer we had last summer caused so much stink! I had the guys in the band texting me and asking me what was going on! They all told me that it was too much drama! I had a talk with her and she spewed venom and turned into the Spawn of Satan! 

We also had a female drummer and while she didn't really cause any drama her personality really sucked! She was a research scientist and thought her shit didn't stink. Glad she left! 

I cut the cord immediately. Let's face it, guys are just easier to get along with.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> It's not a question of like or dislike but the drama that they cause! The female singer we had last summer caused so much stink! I had the guys in the band texting me and asking me what was going on! They all told me that it was too much drama! I had a talk with her and she spewed venom and turned into the Spawn of Satan!
> 
> We also had a female drummer and while she didn't really cause any drama her personality really sucked! She was a research scientist and thought her shit didn't stink. Glad she left!
> 
> I cut the cord immediately. Let's face it, guys are just easier to get along with.


I just assume anything you're involved in is going to get dramatic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2017)

ruh roh


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I liked these songs the first time the Donnas did them 15 years ago but sadly I moved on. Meh, not my thing.


why is it sad that you've "moved on"? i dont think the donnas would mind if you liked them again, although i haven't asked them about it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


>


At the risk of validating Gunchman: I had one of those before it was cool (and before I started thinning up there). It was a way to keep the hair and keep my job (so it has that in common with the mullet), and then sometimes just to get it out of the way. I may have stuck my face in the first colour scanner/copier we ever got at work at the time just to feel some excitement/the burn of the laser. 



Guncho said:


> Sorry hipster  I like the rock and they bring it.


Do they really though? Is rock just aggressive vocals and fat guitars? Nothing more at all? Is this even rebelling anymore? In the very next post you agree how ACDC it is. Except it's not early -middle ACDC it's later ACDC and we even give ACDC shit for that now too because it's tired and played out and down to 1 original member and retire already (though OK, part of the bend's schtick is that they just keep going like the energizer bunny no matter what). I get the appeal, and different strokes etc but you have to understand you're a total Homer Simpson on this one and that's cool if that's what you're into. Just sayin and I have heard some of your stuff going back years and it's not like that; you feel it too - the need for some depth (at least sometimes; who would begrudge a band the odd just having fun number, or a music fan that same 'just fun' as well, but at the same time, be honest about it).


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I thought it was pretty lame, derivative poseur garbage myself

AC/DC is/was great because they *started* the trend of sounding like AC/DC

that was just recycled generic crap with no real unique spin, complete with the cheezy glamgirl snarly pizzazz

zzzzz.....

didn't do anything for me. like a bad Sash Jordan impression


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

actually, if one of the THUNDERMOTHERS had a baby, live, on stage....during a gig

that might be interesting


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A lot of players try to emulate ACDC. Hell, I do it all the time! Let the wanna be's have their dreams cuz I am one of them!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nope

until you can riff AC/DC while giving birth simultaneously, I'm not paying any attention


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bolero said:


> nope
> 
> until you can riff AC/DC while giving birth simultaneously, I'm not paying any attention


Been there and done that!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Lola said:


> Been there and done that!


 hahaha....nice!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> At the risk of validating Gunchman: I had one of those before it was cool (and before I started thinning up there). It was a way to keep the hair and keep my job (so it has that in common with the mullet), and then sometimes just to get it out of the way. I may have stuck my face in the first colour scanner/copier we ever got at work at the time just to feel some excitement/the burn of the laser.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they really though? Is rock just aggressive vocals and fat guitars? Nothing more at all? Is this even rebelling anymore? In the very next post you agree how ACDC it is. Except it's not early -middle ACDC it's later ACDC and we even give ACDC shit for that now too because it's tired and played out and down to 1 original member and retire already (though OK, part of the bend's schtick is that they just keep going like the energizer bunny no matter what). I get the appeal, and different strokes etc but you have to understand you're a total Homer Simpson on this one and that's cool if that's what you're into. Just sayin and I have heard some of your stuff going back years and it's not like that; you feel it too - the need for some depth (at least sometimes; who would begrudge a band the odd just having fun number, or a music fan that same 'just fun' as well, but at the same time, be honest about it).


You're talking about music like your opinion is the only correct one and I think you're smart enough to know that can't be true.

Everyone likes different things and that's ok!

I like all kinds of music. From Macklemore to Metallica and I also like straight up no frills rock with catchy choruses.


----------

